

Ask HN: Anyone here working at an Israeli Startup? - Bilam

Hey,<p>I'm currently visiting Israel for a few weeks and am looking at connecting with some Israeli startups.<p>I'm looking at moving to Israel in 6-12 months and eventually want to work in a startup.<p>Currently working in startup in my home country doing Ops, marketing, customer service and whatever else i need to get my hands dirty with.
======
acrich
Give me a call whenever. I'm part of the StartHub accelerator and can
introduce you to people here.

Shay 052-7702800

------
michaelmior
I don't work there, but you should check out Cloudinary. They're doing some
really cool stuff.

